# I think I got it Help me get to spe..



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I am supposed to disable speedfan in the bios ...HOW? can you show me


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

speedfan? do you mean speedstep? first make sure your multi is not at 6 and is at 9

if its at 9 then press enter on speed step and choose disable press enter again and exit saving changes


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

OK I am getting it right now: I set the speedstep to disable from default auto and the multiplier was set for 9 already.I am not sure what I am doing but I think I am up to 2.5mhz. when I look at computer info it shows the cpu speed 2.4 and at the end it says 2.5.I changed it before and I came up from 2.485. I am still not sure I have the settings correct I think I am being safe and leaving the settings on auto and they all change when I add value to the speed. Average temp at farenhieght is around 85 degrees far. is that normal.of course I am idleing


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad to see you are starting to understand the "art"(lol, if you can call it that) of overclocking. Keep up the good work.

Also your temps are great thats only like 29C so you are all good.


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help, I do tend to get a little inpatient and excited at first. I will do more research and make more sence before posting next time..Thanks for your patients and advice.You guy's are the best


----------

